# Wonderfest 2012 Predictions Thread



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

So what do you think will be announced at WF this year?

I think the no-brainer is a 1/1000 scale Reliant kit from Round2.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Hoping for a 1/1000 Romulan BOP and a new shuttle kit, maybe a new figure kit. Kirk/Gorn would be cool.

I also expect to see a bridge re-pop announced.


----------



## Orion57 (Jan 29, 2011)

A 1/128 Jupitor 2


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Reissue of the AMT 1/25 scale American LaFrance fire trucks, along with a brand new one.:wave:


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

If I recall correctly, somebody said there might be a decision from Moebius about a Raptor model from Battlestar Galactica. I'd like to hear about that one way or another.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

A re-tooled 1/537 USS Enterprise Refit using the 1/350 build but shrunk. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> Reissue of the AMT 1/25 scale American LaFrance fire trucks, along with a brand new one.:wave:


I'm on board for this as well. How about some accurate Public Safety vehicles such as a SWAT van, Modern Pumper, Ladder and Rescue squad trucks. Or New police cars, NCIS Van, etc.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Trumpeter has a 1/25 scale ALF Eagle pumper for around 90.00!! I would like to see a different make like say a Seagrave or a Pierce rig as a pumper or a ladder truck.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

A new, decent sized Space 1999 Eagle and a TOS Shuttlecraft


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd like to see a new original series Galactica Viper, and a nice big LIS B-9.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Trumpeter has a 1/25 scale ALF Eagle pumper for around 90.00!! I would like to see a different make like say a Seagrave or a Pierce rig as a pumper or a ladder truck.












ALF! I love that guy!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Rallystone said:


> I'd like to see a new original series Galactica Viper, and a nice big LIS B-9.


Rallystone, just a guess but I think you probably have the best shot...

Ditto on the Eagle for me, even though I know it's just not gonna happen


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I agree on the larger B-9. 
From R2 I think that the 1/1000 Reliant is a good bet and hopefully a 1/24 (I can dream) Galileo Shuttlecraft.
Beyond that, I can't say.

Tib


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I wish someone...anyone would get the licence for UFO! An Interceptor and a Shado Mobile PLEASE!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Those crappy Imai kit just don't cut it!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Edge said:


> ALF! I love that guy!


ALF as in American LaFrance!!!:wave:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> ALF as in American LaFrance!!!:wave:


 
American LaFrance!?!?! I thought his name was Gordon Shumway!!!! :tongue:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd love to see a Galileo model in 1/24 or even 1/32 scale.
Here's a question: should they do it to the exterior mockup which the actors could not stand up straight in...or do they make it like 31 feet long so everything fits inside???


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

One of the rumors I have heard more than once already is that a Discovery 1 will be announced this weekend by a popular plastic model company.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

KUROK said:


> I'd love to see a Galileo model in 1/24 or even 1/32 scale.
> Here's a question: should they do it to the exterior mockup which the actors could not stand up straight in...or do they make it like 31 feet long so everything fits inside???


The old AMT shuttle craft model is 1/35 scale if I remember correctly. so how's about 1/18 scale instead??:wave:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon said:


> One of the rumors I have heard more than once already is that a Discovery 1 will be announced this weekend by a popular plastic model company.


There are photos of a Discovery One but it looks like a resin kit to me.
http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g...and%20Greet/?action=view&current=DSC08868.jpg

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g...and%20Greet/?action=view&current=DSC08867.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That's Stargazer's resin kit.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

She's looking pretty good


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Edge said:


> She's looking pretty good


Is that the new 1/350 TOS E


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Umm, yes. It isn't 'final'.

Photo was snapped by cireskul over on the Starship Modeler board.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Awesome wish I was there in person!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG it looks great . Ship me mine today LOL. Any release info yet on anything. Moebius, round 2,pegasus


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

You should see it with the fan blades spinning. And even in that photo you can make out the screens on the bridge. Quite impressive.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I went to the Round 2 presentation and they showed some plans for new projects. First off he gave an in depth presentation on the new Enterprise A which they are currently planning to release in September. He showed computer generated 3D images he can rotate, disassemble, blow up, etc. He showed how molds are made and used for the model. Also I am posting a different view of the model that was at their table and the parts trees as well. There will be some enhancement kits available shortly after the model release also. They are planning some other Trek ships but nothing totally new in the way of ships. Mainly current ships but in different scales including a 1/1000 Reliant. I don't know about you others but shelf space is disappearing fast in my display room because of big models. Anyway, here are two more 1/350 pics:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Round 2 announced a new 1/2500 three piece set: Refit, Reliance, K'Tinga. (New tooling on the refit.)

1/1000 Reliant still on the wish list, I'm afraid. Ditto the1/32 shuttlecraft. Both were discussed but not in production.

Mobeius showed a huge Cylon ship from the original series Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Here's a shot of Round 2's 1:350 _Enterprise_ showing the bridge.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Nacelle on Round 2's 1:350 _Enterprise_. The motorized "fan blades" look fantastic! Round 2 said that the lights aren't blinking quite right yet but they'll get that fixed before going into production with the kit.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Another shot of the 1:350 _Enterprise_ from Round 2. The camera is making the grid lines look much more pronounced than the look in person. However, at their presentation, Round 2 said they are still not satisfied with the grid lines and if they can't get them fine enough they will be removed entirely.

Don't get hung up on the gridlines, guys, she looks fantastic! I am confident Round 2 will either get them appropriately subtle or do away with them all together.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Jim Small did a great job preparing the test shot for WonderFest.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...absolutely stunning! Great pix, thanks for posting. When am I going to build that thing?...Where will I put it?...I'll get one anyway! Also looking forward to the 1/1000 Reliant.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

Good to hear that if they can't get the grid lines where they want them, they'll remove them. Can't wait to see the new 1/2500 scale set too!

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Oh...important thing I forgot to mention. Kit is expected to be available to club members in September, then go public in October. No pricing on pilot parts kits or light kits yet. The light kit shown in update 7 is not the final product, nor is the one we're seeing here at the show.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A couple of more items of interest:

I spoke with the Pegasus Hobbies guy and asked specifically about the MLEV (Manned Lunar Exploration Vehicle, the 2001 pod type spacecraft). He said they have not decided on whether to produce it yet or not as it was quite large, I think about 10-12" in diameter and had over 170 parts. He said it would have to be priced at over $150 so he isn't too sure he can recoup his investment. I really wanted one of those but I'm not sure I would be willing to spend that much on a styrene model. He said it would be highly detailed inside and out and very cool though. I suppose they would have to do a Round 2 type Enterprise A club it they ever hoped to be certain they could pay it off. Very unfortunate.

Round 2 also said they are going to do a 1/144 Forbidden Planet C-57D. That would be a nice model even though I have the big one which he joked about being coffee table size.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

That Enterprise is incredible and makes me want it even more!!! I am becoming more in favor of the grid lines, but only if they can be finely scribed lines. Otherwise I am for abandoning the lines altogether. I sure wish we had a shot of those fan blades spinning in a video.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Come On, someone has video on their Smart Phone. Post to You Tube. Get with the program...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

So far except for the kit pics, these might as well be pics of the guys hanging out at the freakin legion.

There has got to be a debating society board somewhere here on HT for this dreck.

If we gotta see convention pics, show us the conga line on the 3rd floor of the La Quinta (that's where the only two working girls in town who take Spok ears and Batman utility belts in trade are doing land office business)...lol.

BTW if you have a test shot of Chris's Phaser....it's good for a foursome...awsome!!!

Steve


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

rkoenn said:


> I went to the Round 2 presentation and they showed some plans for new projects. First off he gave an in depth presentation on the new Enterprise A which they are currently planning to release in September.


Wait what scale for the Enterprise A?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Man, is it just me or does that TOS-E look frikkin FANTASTIC!:thumbsup: Love that they are standing by their grid line comments!
Now whats this about an Enterprise A thats being released in September? More info please.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Ductapeforever said:


> Come On, someone has video on their Smart Phone. Post to You Tube. Get with the program...


Video doesn't do it justice because the frame rate misses the subtlety of the fan blades. Also, the lighting effect here is not final. And R2 knows that and is working to make it right. Should have (in each dome) 5 lights constant on and the remaining five blinking in an individual, random pattern. Even with the lights not correct, just seeing the fan blades in person was beautiful.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

More pix.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice pics! I really like the lighting for the rear sensor dome, nice detail.

If we're nitpicking the primary running lights are way too small.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

The E shape looks great! Hope they lose the grid lines entirely, like they said they would if they can't get them fine enough. Also, don't care about a bridge on top, that dome and the lower one need to be lit!

K


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

jheilman said:


> Video doesn't do it justice because the frame rate misses the subtlety of the fan blades. Also, the lighting effect here is not final. And R2 knows that and is working to make it right. Should have (in each dome) 5 lights constant on and the remaining five blinking in an individual, random pattern. Even with the lights not correct, just seeing the fan blades in person was beautiful.
> 
> save link to desktop and then play in player app.


How did the shuttlecraft and hanger bay look? How many shuttles are we getting


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> The camera is making the grid lines look much more pronounced than the look in person. However, at their presentation, Round 2 said they are still not satisfied with the grid lines and if they can't get them fine enough they will be removed entirely.
> 
> Don't get hung up on the gridlines, guys, she looks fantastic! I am confident Round 2 will either get them appropriately subtle or do away with them all together.


It looks fantastic. I'm confident they'll get this right. :thumbsup:

Pity about no new TOS shuttlecraft, though.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks good. It would be great to have a tiny ringlight that could go under the clear bridge dome and shine light downward onto the bridge itself ... to light it and get a bit of glow in that area. I don't know ... EL wire? Side FO?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It'd be hard to believe if they can't get the grids finer. Just look at the panel lines on any Tamiya/Hasegawa/Eduard/Trumpeter model plane. It's been being done for a decade at least.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

John P said:


> It'd be hard to believe if they can't get the grids finer. Just look at the panel lines on any Tamiya/Hasegawa/Eduard/Trumpeter model plane. It's been being done for a decade at least.


I'm pretty sure they'll get them finer. Whats amazing is that I'm seeing detail I wasn't even aware of before. For example the rectangular lighted panels on the top of the saucer: I had always thought they were the same size and spaced equally around the saucer and within the gridlines. But now I can see the two forward panels are on the gridlines while the two aft panels are set closer to the saucer's edge.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I just want to know which way they oriented the bridge inside the dome; straight on or rotated so the turbo lift door matches the back bump-out of the A deck? :tongue: It looks great! Panel lines need to be more subtle but other that that It's dead on.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

While being able to see the bridge under the dome is cute (and illustrates some of the kit's options) for me it doesn't look right not having the dome lighted. The lower saucer dome also doesn't look right, but this is a only a preliminary buildup and not the final kit.

I know it doesn't have the recognition of the _Enterprise,_ but this practically begs for a 1/350 scale Klingon D7. I wouldn't hold my breath for it though...


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

The bridge in Jim's build was forward facing, but you can orient it either way you choose.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

jheilman said:


> The bridge in Jim's build was forward facing, but you can orient it either way you choose.


Yep there will be two notches so the builder can position it either way to their liking.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> I know it doesn't have the recognition of the _Enterprise,_ but this practically begs for a 1/350 scale Klingon D7. I wouldn't hold my breath for it though...


This was the second 1/1000 kit so why not? I think it is almost, ALMOST as beautiful as the "E"! It would seem to be a no-brainer but who knows...


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Big E from R2 jaw dropping magnificent.
Best sci fi kit ever IMO.
Stunning.

Interest on Iron Giant kit from R2...really???? I think that would be a huge sales flop for R2...I can't see them really doing this .


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

spindrift said:


> Interest on Iron Giant kit from R2...really???? I think that would be a huge sales flop for R2...I can't see them really doing this .


Jamie from Round 2 was as shocked as anyone when The Iron Giant and a 1:2500 Akira each garnered exactly the same number of votes when they went head-to-head.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Warped9 said:


> I know it doesn't have the recognition of the _Enterprise,_ but this practically begs for a 1/350 scale Klingon D7. I wouldn't hold my breath for it though...


I'm sure if the sales are good they'll look at doing another big model. Most of the work for a D7 could be used to do a K'tinga as well, so there might be some extra value there. I think it would be fun if they could find a way to do both versions in a single kit (with addable paneling).


----------



## SteveNeill (Nov 23, 2011)

Those panel lines are absolutely horrible. That's a lot of filing and sanding no one that wants a studio scale model should have to do.

Steve Neill


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

SteveNeill said:


> Those panel lines are absolutely horrible. That's a lot of filing and sanding no one that was a studio scale model should have to do.
> 
> Steve Neill


You mean the one that's missing the left side?


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I wish I could've been at WonderFest so I could've casted my vote for the Iron Giant. I'm a huge Trekker, but I've never had any interest in the Akira class (ducks).


----------



## SteveNeill (Nov 23, 2011)

fire91bird said:


> You mean the one that's missing the left side?


Lets face it and I am very up on this subject by experience. It had pencil lines at best. No they should finish the left side of course. And yes that would make it more accurate if they didn't. But not very desirable.

But adding those huge lines is just wrong. They should know better. Hopefully they will drop them. I'm not going to buy one anyway. No need to when you have a 66 inch model already. 

Steve Neill


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

SteveNeill said:


> No need to when you have a 66 inch model already.
> 
> Steve Neill


True that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ And they've acknowledged the lines as seen are wrong. They've already said *numerous times* that if they can't get the lines as they want then they'll drop the idea altogether.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Warped9 said:


> if they can't get the lines as they want then they'll drop the idea altogether.


LOL, why not drop the idea because the lines CANNOT be done right in styrene on a model due to the miniscule thickness of pencil lead on the original that is attempting to be recreated?:wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks great. Grid lines are no problem for me, I like them as they are but if they were not there it wouldn't make me like the kit any more or any less. The only thing I will do different on my build from the display piece is that lighted circle on the top of the bow. I would represent it as hull colored to more match the effect seen in the close-ups of the filming minature. Can't wait!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think the lines were always going to be thicker than the super thin lines people hoped for. They are _meant_ to be seen, after all. 

Now that I realize just how many windows and other engravings the lines cross over and how much of a pain that's going to be to fill I'd really like them to get rid of them.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Prologic9 said:


> Nice pics! I really like the lighting for the rear sensor dome, nice detail.
> 
> If we're nitpicking the primary running lights are way too small.


You can rest easy. On my test shots the upper nav lights are the correct size. In all fairness, Polar sent Jim a big box with enough parts for two models - and with no instructions, no identifying numbers on the sprues, and a tight deadline. I think he simply put the wrong lights on the upper saucer. 

I also noticed that the nipple was missing on the lower sensor dome. I talked to Jim re. the nipple's color scheme, so I assume the nipple went MIA somewhere along the test shot's journey from Nova Scotia to Louisville.

Gary


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, yeah, yeah...

EDIT: in reswponse to the grid line kvetching.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> While being able to see the bridge under the dome is cute (and illustrates some of the kit's options) for me it doesn't look right not having the dome lighted. The lower saucer dome also doesn't look right, but this is a only a preliminary buildup and not the final kit.
> 
> I know it doesn't have the recognition of the _Enterprise,_ but this practically begs for a 1/350 scale Klingon D7. I wouldn't hold my breath for it though...


As I understand, if this kit sells really well, they may consider other 350 kits. So a D7 is not impossible.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Forgot to post pic of the shuttle bay. And Gary, it was great to finally meet you. Thanks again for your many years of research on my favorite starship.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> As I understand, if this kit sells really well, they may consider other 350 kits. So a D7 is not impossible.


Oh, I hope not. I love having the TOS and TMP Enterprises in this scale, but I have no desire to see any other Trek ship in this scale. I just don't see a consumer demand for others ships in this scale, either. I would be concerned that if they decided to produce another ship in that scale, say the D7, and it doesn't sell well, then the financial loss would put other future Trek kits at risk. 

However, what I would like to see is for R2 to continue producing ships in the 1000 scale, starting with making screen accurate versions of the C and the D. It would be great to have those ships in that scale, to go with the other Enterprises, and it would be a great opportunity to address some of the inaccuracies in the earlier releases.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> LOL, why not drop the idea because the lines CANNOT be done right in styrene on a model due to the miniscule thickness of pencil lead on the original that is attempting to be recreated?:wave:


Many others have already cited examples of fine line detail on styrene kits so it's established that it can be done. I'm not ready to panic yet.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Yeah, we've discussed grid lines to death. Even if the lines are what I see on the prototype displayed, I'm getting it. They actually look better in person than the photos. And, we've been told they WILL be finer.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

jheilman said:


> And, we've been told they WILL be finer.


Yeah, and if not then they'll be gone.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

SteveNeill said:


> But adding those huge lines is just wrong. They should know better.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4183997&postcount=32


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ Yes, what they've been saying all along.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Warped9 said:


> ^^ Yes, what they've been saying all along.


And *NOW* they're saying they probably won't be able to get them small enough and no one wants them anyways and they don't want to be know as the company that released the _1/350 Grid Lines _so they'll probably just remove them.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Though the nacelle lights look good the fan blades are too subtle. I am glad to hear they still need to be tweaked. Regardless it still looks fantastic.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I disagree. Photos and videos are not the same as seeing it in person. The grid lines are more subtle and these are bigger and deeper than the final kit. And the fan blades look great in person. The problem I have is that the blinking LEDs need to be random instead on blinking on and off all at once. And I'm told that this is being remedied. Lovin' this kit.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

jheilman said:


> The bridge in Jim's build was forward facing, but you can orient it either way you choose.





robiwon said:


> Yep there will be two notches so the builder can position it either way to their liking.


And since they didn't include a scale turbolift interior sticking out beyond the turbo doors, you won't even have to get out your sprue shears to snip it off before you turn it to face forward...

[Bugs Bunny voice] Ain't I a stinker?! [/Bugs Bunny voice]

In all seriousness, this is one BEAUTIFUL model! 

Bravo, Polar Lights, Gary Kerr, and the whole crew!

M.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jheilman said:


> I disagree. Photos and videos are not the same as seeing it in person. The grid lines are more subtle and these are bigger and deeper than the final kit. And the fan blades look great in person. The problem I have is that the blinking LEDs need to be random instead on blinking on and off all at once. And I'm told that this is being remedied. Lovin' this kit.


Perhaps. I do agree the blinking lights should be more random though. I guess I would have to see it in person because the grid lines are also too pronounced as well as the subtle fan blades in the video. I do love it regardless. It looks fine as is and any tweaks at this point would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Prologic9 said:


> And *NOW* they're saying they probably won't be able to get them small enough and no one wants them anyways and they don't want to be know as the company that released the _1/350 Grid Lines _so they'll probably just remove them.


And where did they say that? Every update released (and I've gotten them all) has said they'll make the effort to get them down to a fine detail. And it's already been established on other kits it's possible. But if they can't get it then they'll abandon the idea, which is what you want anyway.

So whats the problem? These pics are only of the prototype buildup and not the final kit. Everything up to this point has been fantastic except for one or two details to be corrected, and this is one of them. They've committed to it so lets see the final result before we start crying fowl.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmm, I was at the Round 2 announcement and I am the one who asked about the grid lines on the sample kit. The answer was that those were not the final grids and they would be even finer on the final kit.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Hmmm, I was at the Round 2 announcement and I am the one who asked about the grid lines on the sample kit. The answer was that those were not the final grids and they would be even finer on the final kit.


Why let your facts get in the way of a useless argument?!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Omg! One detail doesn't conform to my preconceptions!!!! Scrap the whole thing and close down the company!!!!!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> Why let your facts get in the way of a useless argument?!!!


I don't know, maybe I didn't have enough coffee yet. 

Seriously though, in person the grids were almost acceptable. The fan blades were cool as all get out. They were not noisy either. I got as close as I dared and could not here them. This was a complaint on the MR TOS E, they were loud.

If the grids get refined even more that's icing on the cake. At this point I like them as it gives the surface needed detail, regardless of the endless debate on if they were there or not. I welcome them.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

It doesn't look like I imagined it to be on the show. I wish Round 2 would keep each individual customer in mind when they make a kit, and taylor each one to custom fit our expectations!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

RSN said:


> It doesn't look like I imagined it to be on the show. I wish Round 2 would keep each individual customer in mind when they make a kit, and taylor each one to custom fit our expectations!!!!! :thumbsup:


Agreed. Considering that they'll only be making 1701 of them that shouldn't be hard to accomplish. :wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

robiwon said:


> I don't know, maybe I didn't have enough coffee yet.
> 
> Seriously though, in person the grids were almost acceptable. The fan blades were cool as all get out. They were not noisy either. I got as close as I dared and could not here them. This was a complaint on the MR TOS E, they were loud.
> 
> If the grids get refined even more that's icing on the cake. At this point I like them as it gives the surface needed detail, regardless of the endless debate on if they were there or not. I welcome them.


To me, looking at them in the photos, they give off a nice shadow effect that matches the painted/drawn on look of the 11 footer pretty close. As I said, I am fine with whatever they look like, it is in no way a deal breaker for me and certainly not the end of the world!!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

With some test shots out, now, I think it's great that the only quibbles are still minor details and not errors in the basic shapes, things that would genuinely be hard to change.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

jheilman said:


> Forgot to post pic of the shuttle bay. And Gary, it was great to finally meet you. Thanks again for your many years of research on my favorite starship.


And it was good to meet you & the Indy gang. I like being able to connect a human face with the otherwise anonymous names I see posting at Hobby Talk. Re. all my years of research, I actually have a selfish motive: the model companies never made the large, accurate kits of the Jupiter 2, Seaview, Enterprise, etc. that I wanted as a kid, and now I'm designing those kits, myself, and letting the model companies pay the production costs. 

Gary


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary K said:


> And it was good to meet you & the Indy gang. I like being able to connect a human face with the otherwise anonymous names I see posting at Hobby Talk. Re. all my years of research, I actually have a selfish motive: the model companies never made the large, accurate kits of the Jupiter 2, Seaview, Enterprise, etc. that I wanted as a kid, now I'm designing those kits, myself, and letting the model companies pay the production costs.
> 
> Gary


Thank you for being "selfish"......we all get to benefit from it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

RSN said:


> To me, looking at them in the photos, they give off a nice shadow effect that matches the painted/drawn on look of the 11 footer pretty close.


Actually, you would have to fill in or :shade" the lines a graphite color to make them look like the original filming miniature. That means they will have to get them much finer for this to work.
I'm happy either way you look at it, but it would be nice to be HAPPIER. :thumbsup:
I can see _this_ and the Moebius jupiter 2 as being the greatest science fiction kits of ALL TIME! 
That is until someone puts out an accurate injection molded UFO Intercepter or Skydiver from the great U.F.O. TV series :thumbsup:
Oh, and great work Gary and everyone else involved in the project. I thank you very much my friend!
Jim


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Hunch said:


> Actually, you would have to fill in or :shade" the lines a graphite color to make them look like the original filming miniature. That means they will have to get them much finer for this to work.


Well, what I said is what I meant, it gives the same look as the drawn on lines, without having to duplicate the exact process that was used in 1966 on the original filming miniature. The shadow replaces the drawn on graphite :thumbsup:


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Warped9 said:


> ^^ Yes, what they've been saying all along.


On this subject, just because a company states something doesn't mean it's going to happen. I think they are only paying lip service. 

Besides they have put in a huge effort into the gridlines. I think what we see is what we are going to get. Removing the lines from the molds would be a huge job, in essence it would be the same as removing the grid from the AMT 18" saucer, only on a larger scale(and they are metal). 

They spent money on this, I don't think they want to spend any more. Sadly, I think we are stuck with them. 

At least they were smart an used gearmotors in the bussards(I know which ones). I'm only going on reports and what I've seen. Since I'll never be attending any Wonderfest, I can only go by what people say.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Atemylunch said:


> On this subject, just because a company states something doesn't mean it's going to happen. I think they are only paying lip service.
> 
> Since I'll never be attending any Wonderfest, I can only go by what people say.


I'm sorry but you contradict yourself in the two paragraphs. First you say they are basicaly blowing smoke then you say you can only go by what people say. Well, I was there and they said they will be finer come production time. He talked in deph about the molds themselves. They have not been hardend yet and are still workable for moddifications. That question was aked specificaly from an audiance member. "How can you make changes if you already have a test shot from the mold"? The answer was as above. The molds are sill workable.

I just dont get why some have to be so bloody negative and Debby Downers. People were saying that this kit would never happen a year ago and that R2 was blowing smoke. Well, I saw the kit two days. I believe them, if you dont, well, there you go...


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

The grid lines were too big but not a big deal if you viewed it in person. They will improve them quite abit as Jamie promissed- I'm not worried. Just such an impressive kit, just astounding!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Atemylunch said:


> Besides they have put in a huge effort into the gridlines. I think what we see is what we are going to get. Removing the lines from the molds would be a huge job, in essence it would be the same as removing the grid from the AMT 18" saucer, only on a larger scale(and they are metal).
> 
> They spent money on this, I don't think they want to spend any more. Sadly, I think we are stuck with them.


Actually, removing recessed grid lines is probably a lot easier than removing raised grid lines.

In the case of removing recessed panel lines (It doesn't matter what the subject) you are going into the mold and cutting out metal.
Since most kits are generated by a computer file, you go into the file, remove the grid lines and then put the tool back on the grinder.
Sure there is some calibration and polishing but I bet much easier than getting rid of a raised panel line.

In that case, you have to ADD metal to the tool somehow.
That is a process that I'd be less familiar with, it certainly seems like a complicated extra step to me. Because then you'd still have to go in and refine that added metal by cutting and polishing.

I hope they can be further refined and I hope they stay.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

robiwon said:


> I don't know, maybe I didn't have enough coffee yet.
> 
> Seriously though, in person the grids were almost acceptable. The fan blades were cool as all get out. They were not noisy either. I got as close as I dared and could not here them. This was a complaint on the MR TOS E, they were loud.
> 
> If the grids get refined even more that's icing on the cake. At this point I like them as it gives the surface needed detail, regardless of the endless debate on if they were there or not. I welcome them.


That is very good news to hear!! Improving on what I saw will make it look more perfect. I for one don't mind the grid lines but would like to see them finer, however if they were pretty fine in person, and they should get even finer, then I think they will be great. As for the fan blades, I am glad to hear the motors are quiet and hope that continues to stay that way. That would be fantastic. It is perfect as is, so anything tweaked will be that much more great.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm sure R2 will get the grid lines finer. If not, it can be corrected/eliminated with the old standby...putty. From what I've seen and heard, this will be a fantastic kit. I'm just happy R2 decided to make it!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

who won the 2 Big E kits that Round 2 gave away


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Gary K said:


> And it was good to meet you & the Indy gang. I like being able to connect a human face with the otherwise anonymous names I see posting at Hobby Talk. Re. all my years of research, I actually have a selfish motive: the model companies never made the large, accurate kits of the Jupiter 2, Seaview, Enterprise, etc. that I wanted as a kid, and now I'm designing those kits, myself, and letting the model companies pay the production costs.
> 
> Gary


And we thank you for it !:thumbsup:


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

robiwon said:


> I'm sorry but you contradict yourself in the two paragraphs. First you say they are basicaly blowing smoke then you say you can only go by what people say. Well, I was there and they said they will be finer come production time. He talked in deph about the molds themselves. They have not been hardend yet and are still workable for moddifications. That question was aked specificaly from an audiance member. "How can you make changes if you already have a test shot from the mold"? The answer was as above. The molds are sill workable.
> 
> I just dont get why some have to be so bloody negative and Debby Downers. People were saying that this kit would never happen a year ago and that R2 was blowing smoke. Well, I saw the kit two days. I believe them, if you dont, well, there you go...


First off please use spell-check. 

How am I blowing smoke, when I'm reading what's posted here. Look not all of us have the time to travel across the country, spend money on hotels, entry fee's, food, etc. For one little model(In my case a very tiny model). 
If you don't like my point of view please put me on ignore. You'll be much happier. 

Here is my point, to make any modifications to the molds cost money. Molds at anytime are workable, hardened or not. In machining terms you only need to know is your speeds and feeds. More below. 



ClubTepes said:


> Actually, removing recessed grid lines is probably a lot easier than removing raised grid lines.
> 
> In the case of removing recessed panel lines (It doesn't matter what the subject) you are going into the mold and cutting out metal.
> Since most kits are generated by a computer file, you go into the file, remove the grid lines and then put the tool back on the grinder.
> ...


Remember the AMT refit was once a smoothy(they added material).
They do both all of the time But you have to maintain the surface your working. That's the problem, yes you can mill them off. But to match surfaces can be done, but it's very expensive. Start those costs at 5 figures, injection molds are a very expensive game. Even if the Chinese are doing it. 

I don't think they are going to remove or refine the lines. Unless you guys saw two different shots with different sizes of panel lines. They complained about not getting financing before, now they are acting like it's OK to burn through money. This makes no sense to me. 

People will find in the future the panel lines will be a problem. That is the 2-5% of you who will actually make this model. Remember it's the models that look simple are the hardest to do. That's why I stopped to rethink my 11' E, the sensor bands on the lower saucer are a real pain. They will be the biggest pain to fill on the tiny E. 

Is there any videos of their presentation this year?


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

You could use a little spell check yourself there pal.

Planning the cost of doing revisions is just good business, it's not all that hard to understand. You really don't have any right to basically say Round 2 is just lying.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I think I will put you on ignore. Your posts read like what you say about R2 is _fact_ and not just _your_ opinion. Back on 5/16/11 you made the same type of comments when R2 announced the TOS E. You told us don't get your hopes up, they have let us down before. Well, the model is almost here. Hmm.... And now you tell us that R2 wont do any more with the grids. How do you know? If your post didn't read like depressing facts we wouldn't be talking about this. If they were just posted as your opinion, then I would ignore them.

They did video the announcements but I don't think they have been posted yet. At least I have not seen them.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else, but I treat everything I read here on Hobbytalk as bloviated Opinion (including my own posts) until I have verified them with TWO other credible sources. Unless a post originates from one of many industry professionals who has established themselves as a reliable source of Hobby news and information I treat it the same as the useless drivel I hear at my girlfriend's hair salon. That includes all you self proclaimed Treksperts! I could get better lies from the Trek BBS.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> That includes all you self proclaimed Treksperts! I could get better lies from the Trek BBS.


Been there. Done that. I've been on the TBBS for nine years. :lol:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

When I was a journalist years and years ago, I covered a Trek Convention in Vegas. Although the gentleman I was interviewing seemed knowledgeable, it was hard to take a grown man seriously in full Klingon attire and makeup. Sorry guys, but it's true. Watch all the ******** they seem to interview after the Tornado. You people create most of your own disdain.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> ...You people create most of your own disdain.


Irony defined.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I am a self admited Star Trek fan, going all the way back to the original series when it first aired. Yes it's true, I like the show, it's production, the acting, even the special effects were on par for their time. But that's as far as I'll go with it, because it's merely a TV show not a lifestyle! I can't quote entire episodes word for word, I can't tell you the operating statistics of a Scoutship vs a Heavy cruiser. I don't own a Starfleet Uniform, and I don't speak Klingon. I'm a model builder, and a damn good one. I will buy the 1/350 Enterprise and I don't care about all the fuss about the 'Gridlines' If the model comes out with raised gridlines and I don't like 'em, I'll sand 'em off, because I'm a model builder...that's what I do. If the model comes out with them recessed and I don't like'em, I get out my putty and fill'em in. because I'm a model builder....that's what I do. Those of you model 'collectors' can shut your pie holes or fix the gridlines because you're supposed to be model builders....and that's what YOU do.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> When I was a journalist years and years ago, I covered a Trek Convention in Vegas. Although the gentleman I was interviewing seemed knowledgeable, it was hard to take a grown man seriously in full Klingon attire and makeup. Sorry guys, but it's true. Watch all the ******** they seem to interview after the Tornado. You people create most of your own disdain.


I've attended several conventions. The real nuts are actually not in costume. The vast majority of the folks I've met in costume were rather nice people just out to have fun. And fans dressing in costume is no worse than those who paint themselves up to go to games of football, baseball, basketball, soccer or hockey. Or those who get tricked out to go to rock concerts. Hell, some dress like that all the time as a way of advertising some sort of lifestyle choice. Or how about those who dress up (or strip down) to attend gay pride parades and events?

A few folks in costume in a Trek or fantasy or sci-fi convention is pretty harmless.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Who you calling harmless, why, I'll kick your little tushie!!!










From Wonderfest!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I stand Corrected,....these are not the droids we're looking for!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Truth is I always wanted to go in a custom made costume, but I never manage to get around to it. It was a lot of fun seeing some of those costumes. It was evident that some folks put a lot of thought and effort into their costumes with amazing results.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

I can understand that. I have actually owned a Trek uniform (I was the Local Club president for an SFI chapter in Phoenix, AZ). Got a bit of a hoot being called "Captain" and did lots of fun things for local Phoenix charities many years ago. Also preformed in the Fan Film series Star Trek Hidden Frontier as the "Evil Gul Malek". But also built models (Several commissioned or bought but SFI chapters, and Hidden Frontier) for them as well.

Just a lot of fun, a minute to step out of "reality" for a brief time.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ductapeforever said:


> I will buy the 1/350 Enterprise and I don't care about all the fuss about the 'Gridlines' If the model comes out with raised gridlines and I don't like 'em, I'll sand 'em off, because I'm a model builder...that's what I do. If the model comes out with them recessed and I don't like'em, I get out my putty and fill'em in. because I'm a model builder....that's what I do. Those of you model 'collectors' can shut your pie holes or fix the gridlines because you're supposed to be model builders....and that's what YOU do.


^^^ LOL! This is great.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Back in the day I had no shortage of costumes I made myself to wear at the conventions I ran........but that was 20+ years ago and many, MANY pounds ago!!  Doctor's number 4 and 5, Star Trek 2 full uniform, "V", Luke from "Return of the Jedi" and the one I am most proud of, Superman. Unless you have had the courage to put one on and get an ovation on stage from several thousand convention goers, I wouldn't "Trash Talk" those that do......just sayin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The 'only' uniform I ever had the courage to put on was my Navy uniform, the ovations I recieved from refugees as we arrived to liberate them was all I ever needed...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> and the one I am most proud of, Superman.


I did that one too. The costume was for a movie spoof, but I wore it a 2 cons in NYC in the early eighties.:thumbsup: People thought the fake muscles under the suit were really mine...hahahahah


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> The 'only' uniform I ever had the courage to put on was my Navy uniform, the ovations I recieved from refugees as we arrived to liberate them was all I ever needed...


And a job well done. You put more on the line than most of us here and it is very much appreciated by me! Thank you for your service!! (But I still stand by what I said about costuming!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

RSN said:


> And a job well done. You put more on the line than most of us here and it is very much appreciated by me! Thank you for your service!! (But I still stand by what I said about costuming!) :thumbsup:


To each his own, we all have our passions, some a little more grounded in reality, but by no means was I 'talking trash' about those who do, merely making social commentary on societies acceptance of those who opt to appear in costumes seem to be lower on the acceptance meter by the general public. I wish I had a dime for every comment made about my model building as 'playing with toys'.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> To each his own, we all have our passions, some a little more grounded in reality, but by no means was I 'talking trash' about those who do, merely making social commentary on societies acceptance of those who opt to appear in costumes seem to be lower on the acceptance meter by the general public. I wish I had a dime for every comment made about my model building as 'playing with toys'.


You are right, "TO each his own." Not sure where you come off saying someone is not grounded in reality, or what your concept of reality is, but some of the best people I have ever know have enjoyed the hobby of hardcore costuming and getting all the details just right. Like those of us here who want our toys to look just like a fictional ship that never existed, instead of the pile of painted plastic they are. Seems like the inmates may be running the asylum.....


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

So no 1/750 scale sovereign Enterprise? Darn. The current 1/1400 one is just too small for a ship so large and graceful.




irishtrek said:


> Trumpeter has a 1/25 scale ALF Eagle pumper for around 90.00!! I would like to see a different make like say a Seagrave or a Pierce rig as a pumper or a ladder truck.


Its not worth the money!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

RSN said:


> You are right, "TO each his own." Not sure where you come off saying someone is not grounded in reality, or what your concept of reality is, but some of the best people I have ever know have enjoyed the hobby of hardcore costuming and getting all the details just right. Like those of us here who want our toys to look just like a fictional ship that never existed, instead of the pile of painted plastic they are. Seems like the inmates may be running the asylum.....


We are all a bit 'reality challenged' My perception of it is no better than yours, and I'm the first to admit I'm waiting for the jumpsuited men with the straight jackets to come for me. perhaps I should stop 'bloviating' and just build something....


"Holy Opinions' Batman....I've rocketed past 1500 posts here on HT. I definately need to shut up and build more........


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> We are all a bit 'reality challenged' My perception of it is no better than yours, and I'm the first to admit I'm waiting for the jumpsuited men with the straight jackets to come for me. perhaps I should stop 'bloviating' and just build something....


We all have our windmills!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Guys, this is getting out of hand. A military uniform is most certainly a badge of honour and no one can make light of it. And no one in their right mind could compare it with wearing a costume at a sci-fi convention. That said there really is no call for denigrating someone who wears a sci-fi or fantasy costume simply for fun.

In like manner there is no cause to allude to R2 making false claims when up till now they've been forthright with us about the forthcoming model. We've all seen that a damn fine model kit soon to be available to us while acknowledging that there are still one or two things left to correct before it's finalized and released.

Before we start making accusations why don't we wait and see what unfolds.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> Guys, this is getting out of hand. A military uniform is most certainly a badge of honour and no one can make light of it. And no one in their right mind could compare it with wearing a costume at a sci-fi convention. That said there really is no call for denigrating someone who wears a sci-fi or fantasy costume simply for fun.
> 
> In like manner there is no cause to allude to R2 making false claims when up till now they've been forthright with us about the forthcoming model. We've all seen that a damn fine model kit soon to be available to us while acknowledging that there are still one or two things left to correct before it's finalized and released.
> 
> Before we start making accusations why don't we wait and see what unfolds.


Neither was the case in the above posts.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Neither was the case in the above posts.


^^ I mean no offence. Also my post came after a lot of others where the steam seemed to be evaporating.

I just sensed we were getting too off topic and maybe getting a tad too personal. Please lets try focusing on the model at hand. I like this board and the subject matter.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Agreed,...press on good fellow!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

looks good so far, grid lines wont make, or break the sale of this kits for me either way, Im still hoping they get it out before winter.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

September for 1701 club members, and October for the general public.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Atemylunch said:


> On this subject, just because a company states something doesn't mean it's going to happen. I think they are only paying lip service.
> 
> Besides they have put in a huge effort into the gridlines. I think what we see is what we are going to get. Removing the lines from the molds would be a huge job, in essence it would be the same as removing the grid from the AMT 18" saucer, only on a larger scale(and they are metal).


Not true, not true at all. Removing the inset gridlines... or reducing them for that matter... is what's called a "steel safe change" in the industry.

Basically, remember that the tool is the opposite of the part. So, a raised "gridline" is easier to put into a tool, because you're etching a groove into the tool. But it's damned near impossible to get out... you have to weld in over the grooves in the tool, then repolish, re-harden, etc.

For an etched line in the plastic, you're talking about a RAISED line in the tool. Very hard to make... at least to make properly. But very, very easy to remove. (In fact, it's difficult to prevent this from happening over the life of the tool!)

Basically, they'd only need to grind the majority off, then polish the remainder away. And to reduce it, they need to do a lot of precision CNC grinding, but it's still entirely "steel safe"... and they can do it in multiple passes.

Myself, as most of you know... I want them removed entirely. I always have. And we all know that they're way too prominent in the current state, since the model doesn't look like the model seen on-screen, purely and solely due to the presence of the lines. But... if they really do get them down to an in-scale 0.010" wide (and deep)... equivalent to three and a half inches... or equivalent to a pencil line on the 11' studio model of 0.040" (typical "heavy drafting pencil" thickness) and they'll actually look pretty close to what was seen on-screen, could be used as "etching guide lines" for people who want deeper lines, and will be easy to fill for people like me who want them gone entirely.

0.010" deep and wide... that's what the lines need to be. 0.030" or so, as seen in those images, is waaay too big... but everyone knows that already.

So, I'll be relatively happy with 0.010" and very happy with 0.000". But either way, the rest of the kit is gorgeous.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Warped9 said:


> Guys, this is getting out of hand. A military uniform is most certainly a badge of honour and no one can make light of it. And no one in their right mind could compare it with wearing a costume at a sci-fi convention. That said there really is no call for denigrating someone who wears a sci-fi or fantasy costume simply for fun.
> 
> In like manner there is no cause to allude to R2 making false claims when up till now they've been forthright with us about the forthcoming model. We've all seen that a damn fine model kit soon to be available to us while acknowledging that there are still one or two things left to correct before it's finalized and released.
> 
> Before we start making accusations why don't we wait and see what unfolds.


Well said...

... and as a combat veteran (not Navy, but Army... where you get up close and personal with the guys trying to kill you and get to experience mud, bugs, and "impromptu latrines" in all parts of the world)... AND as a guy who has a custom made Guy Gardner jacket and custom-cast power ring... I don't see how the two positions are mutually exclusive, anyway!

The only people who might need a reality check are (a) the people who forget that this is a HOBBY... for FUN... and isn't actually real, and (b) the people who take inordinate pleasure in cutting down other folks, yet seem to hang out in places where they'll have maximal opportunity to do so.

As long as it's all in good fun... it's all in good fun.

(Oh, and by the way, I loved the comment earlier in the thread about the "lies from TrekBBS"... having bailed on that place a few months ago, I'm always curious about what caused other folks to do the same...)


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

CLBrown said:


> Well said...
> 
> ... and as a combat veteran (not Navy, but Army... where you get up close and personal with the guys trying to kill you and get to experience mud, bugs, and "impromptu latrines" in all parts of the world)... AND as a guy who has a custom made Guy Gardner jacket and custom-cast power ring... I don't see how the two positions are mutually exclusive, anyway!
> 
> ...


Amen and thank you for your service!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

CLBrown said:


> (Oh, and by the way, I loved the comment earlier in the thread about the "lies from TrekBBS"... having bailed on that place a few months ago, I'm always curious about what caused other folks to do the same...)


I bailed over a year ago because I was there to talk Trek- not be engaged in petty ego power plays. I got an 'OFFICIAL' warning about how I quoted two posts I was responding to, so I said a pleasant bye bye.


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gary K said:


> You can rest easy. On my test shots the upper nav lights are the correct size. In all fairness, Polar sent Jim a big box with enough parts for two models - and with no instructions, no identifying numbers on the sprues, and a tight deadline. I think he simply put the wrong lights on the upper saucer.
> 
> I also noticed that the nipple was missing on the lower sensor dome. I talked to Jim re. the nipple's color scheme, so I assume the nipple went MIA somewhere along the test shot's journey from Nova Scotia to Louisville.
> 
> Gary



Oops. Ummm.... oops. :drunk:


----------



## cylon02 (Feb 15, 2011)

*another fantastic job by "Small Art Works"*

Once again Jim Small Curator of "Small Art Works" does a fantastic job. His eye for detail is among the best their is. Every time he builds a kit. It just makes me want to go an buy one or two for myself. I got so many now from his work. Where do I put them all. No matter I'll find a place and build each one to enjoy.. Keep up the great work Mr Small...


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I treat everything I read here on Hobbytalk as bloviated Opinion (including my own posts) until I have verified them with TWO other credible sources. Unless a post originates from one of many industry professionals who has established themselves as a reliable source of Hobby news and information I treat it the same as the useless drivel I hear at my girlfriend's hair salon. That includes all you self proclaimed Treksperts! I could get better lies from the Trek BBS.


Ummm... in this case, two (and now three) people DIRECTLY involved with the project have spoken up. It's your problem if you choose not to believe them.


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> I am a self admited Star Trek fan, going all the way back to the original series when it first aired. Yes it's true, I like the show, it's production, the acting, even the special effects were on par for their time. But that's as far as I'll go with it, because it's merely a TV show not a lifestyle! I can't quote entire episodes word for word, I can't tell you the operating statistics of a Scoutship vs a Heavy cruiser. I don't own a Starfleet Uniform, and I don't speak Klingon. I'm a model builder, and a damn good one. I will buy the 1/350 Enterprise and I don't care about all the fuss about the 'Gridlines' If the model comes out with raised gridlines and I don't like 'em, I'll sand 'em off, because I'm a model builder...that's what I do. If the model comes out with them recessed and I don't like'em, I get out my putty and fill'em in. because I'm a model builder....that's what I do. Those of you model 'collectors' can shut your pie holes or fix the gridlines because you're supposed to be model builders....and that's what YOU do.


Jeez... and I thought *I* was opinionated..... :wave:


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

cylon02 said:


> Once again Jim Small Curator of "Small Art Works" does a fantastic job. His eye for detail is among the best their is. Every time he builds a kit. It just makes me want to go an buy one or two for myself. I got so many now from his work. Where do I put them all. No matter I'll find a place and build each one to enjoy.. Keep up the great work Mr Small...


Wow! Thanks! How much to I owe you?


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

SteveNeill said:


> ...I'm not going to buy one anyway. No need to when you have a 66 inch model already.
> 
> Steve Neill


Ummm..... I know I'm gonna get killed for this but if you have no intention of buying a kit, why would the people producing the kit care about your opinion?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Perhaps I've missed something here, I seem to be lost...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

eimb1999 said:


> Ummm... in this case, two (and now three) people DIRECTLY involved with the project have spoken up. It's your problem if you choose not to believe them.


Of what and whom are you refering. I was replying to an individual post by a known member with whom I associate. No reference to any project or anyone involved with a project was made. I am unfamiliar with you as a member, and therefore don't appreciate comments from the peanut gallery. If you know me and my twisted sence of humor you would realize none of the comments were pointed at you.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

eimb1999 said:


> Ummm..... I know I'm gonna get killed for this but if you have no intention of buying a kit, why would the people producing the kit care about your opinion?


If you knew who Steve Neill is, you wouldn't have to ask!

http://www.youtube.com/user/darkuboot#g/u


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

eimb1999 said:


> Ummm..... I know I'm gonna get killed for this but if you have no intention of buying a kit, why would the people producing the kit care about your opinion?


Yeah, Steve is kind of an authority on all things Trek, and all manner of other things too. His half-scale Enterprise youtube videos are required viewing at the Academy.:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> Perhaps I've missed something here, I seem to be lost...


Down the hall that way, third door on the left...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I appreciate those who worked on this kit for posting. It looked great in person after I made the 2 hour drive to see it. It looked FANTASTIC! I can't wait to get my hands on one in September.

Thanks to all involved and your hard work. Thanks as well to R2 for getting this kit out!!!!!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

John P said:


> Down the hall that way, third door on the left...


That about sums it up!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

robiwon said:


> I appreciate those who worked on this kit for posting. It looked great in person after I made the 2 hour drive to see it. It looked FANTASTIC! I can't wait to get my hands on one in September.
> 
> Thanks to all involved and your hard work. Thanks as well to R2 for getting this kit out!!!!!


Agreed!! I was not at Wonderfest, but the pictures and video have me chomping at the bit wanting to get my hands on one.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> Agreed!! I was not at Wonderfest, but the pictures and video have me chomping at the bit wanting to get my hands on one.


That is what I started out saying in this thread. Those pictures of the model as it looks now are fantastic. If tweeks are made, as Round 2 told those in attendance who then reported it here have said, and they thin the grid lines....then it will be a bonus, but as is, it is a WINNER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Is it worth the money? Judging by the pictures, I'd say yes. 
If the gridlines stayed as they are, could I fix them? Yes.

That settles it for me. Any improvements would be gravy.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

John P said:


> Down the hall that way, third door on the left...


Thanks John,.....I 'v really gotta pee.....


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Gary K said:


> And it was good to meet you & the Indy gang. I like being able to connect a human face with the otherwise anonymous names I see posting at Hobby Talk. Re. all my years of research, I actually have a selfish motive: the model companies never made the large, accurate kits of the Jupiter 2, Seaview, Enterprise, etc. that I wanted as a kid, and now I'm designing those kits, myself, and letting the model companies pay the production costs.
> 
> Gary


Sticking it to the Man!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This was my first WonderFest and seeing the prototype Big E was, of course, a major highlight. But I was also delighted to be allowed into the R2 booth so that I could take a GOOD, LONG look at all the build-ups James Small has done for them. What incredible builds...! Why can't I get my paint jobs and decals to look that good! Hats off to a true master of the craft.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Atemylunch said:


> Remember the AMT refit was once a smoothy(they added material).


If the 'material' your referring to was plastic, then your correct.
All the panels added to the refit were done by grinding away more the tool.
Its pretty easy to see that the panels were added on top of the existing surface.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

robiwon said:


> Who you calling harmless, why, I'll kick your little tushie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Robiwon, nice to put a face to the name.
I remember chatting with you by the pool.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Do we know who won the two test shots? Anyone from HobbyTalk? Were the winners present?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> Hey Robiwon, nice to put a face to the name.
> I remember chatting with you by the pool.


Same here! It's amazing what we look like in person! Next year I'm going to wear a t-shirt that says *"I'm robiwon, come talk to me"* on the back.:wave:


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fozzie said:


> This was my first WonderFest and seeing the prototype Big E was, of course, a major highlight. But I was also delighted to be allowed into the R2 booth so that I could take a GOOD, LONG look at all the build-ups James Small has done for them. What incredible builds...! Why can't I get my paint jobs and decals to look that good! Hats off to a true master of the craft.


Wow! Thanks! But I know there are a lot of guys on this forum who would make me look like an amateur. :thumbsup: But let's not talk too much about that okay? I gotta pay bills...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I've gotta hit one of these cons one day...


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Sometimes I miss going to Toronto Trek. I did it for several years running. My friends and I ran a table selling our fanfic stories. But we also participated in quite a few panels and that was a lot of fun.

But I bailed when the fan base started changing. Trek itself was changing and there was more focus on shows I had absolutely no interest in and there weren't any shows I cared about anymore. With _Babylon 5_ and _Stargate_ gone I didn't care anymore. I certainly had no stomach for ENT discussions.

And Thank God I bailed before ST09 arrived.

But a large part of what made Toronto Trek good was the fans and those who ran the con. It was organized and run by fans rather than some media company. It had a fan friendly atmosphere and wasn't just some oversized dealers' room looking to make a buck on absolutely everything. Indeed TT got fans from all over the world and certainly quite a few from the States because (in their words) it felt more like the original cons from the '70s.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

I've never been much of one for going to conventions and the like. I've actually only been to three hobby/entertainment conventions in my life, and all of them were very near to where I lived. And all three were during the original run of ST-TNG.

The first one was during my second year in the military... one of my buddies, an artillery captain, and I (an intelligence officer) were both big sci-fi geeks and model-builders, and we made a run up to hit the dealer tables (remember, this was pre-internet, so the only other sources were the classifieds in the back of Starlog or a couple of mail-order places... Lunar Models or New Eye Studios, for example).

The second one and third one were both when I was living in Tennessee... my first post-military job... and my girlfriend was a bigger "geek" than I was, and wanted to go see Brent Spiner at the first one and Patrick Stewart at the second one. (We actually ended up going to a local Hooters in Nashville with Spiner... who was, let's just say, a "hoot"... one of the funniest people I've ever met!)

But that's pretty much it for my convention experiences... though if I'm ever in a town which hosts one, I'm sure I'll show up. Down here in Austin, we get other sorts of things... but no Sci-fi/model/etc conventions as far as I know. North By Northwest pretty much dominates things here, it seems. (And that's just too expensive to be worth doing for an ordinary "working guy.")


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

CLBrown,

You? Ordinary? PAH!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I have organized and run them, in one capacity or another, since 1980. Because of my health, I have had to step down and "Pass the Torch" this year. It is very hard to walk away when you have been such a big part of making so many hundreds of thousands of people happy over the last 30+ years.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

charonjr said:


> CLBrown,
> 
> You? Ordinary? PAH!


Okay, well.. "of ordinary income level" maybe?

Tickets for NxNW with actual access to things worth doing can run something like $800, unless you don't want to go into any of the actual showings... a bit rich for my taste, personally. It's sort of akin to the "Cannes" thing, I guess... lots of rich, powerful types schmoozing... and I'm not nearly as rich or powerful as I wish I was!


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

After reading through this thread because I wanted to find out more about this great kit I can see why model kit companies would'nt want to post anything about test shots of up coming kits with all the petty arguments that get attached. Just let them make the kit as I'm sure anyone getting one will have the required skill to correct anything they dont like.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

robiwon said:


> One of the rumors I have heard more than once already is that a Discovery 1 will be announced this weekend by a popular plastic model company.


Well , was it announced? 
-Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> Well , was it announced?
> -Jim


Hadn't heard the rumor. But no announcement was made.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Neo-uk said:


> After reading through this thread because I wanted to find out more about this great kit I can see why model kit companies would'nt want to post anything about test shots of up coming kits with all the petty arguments that get attached. Just let them make the kit as I'm sure anyone getting one will have the required skill to correct anything they dont like.


We nitpick because we care. It's brutality born out of love.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Looks accurate in shape from what I can see. However running lights are too small and I'm still concerned about the angle in which the bridge's teardrop shaped deck meets the top of the primary hull. It seems too verticle at its terminis.....However, in all fairness the video does not give a clear head on view of this. And.... I hope those grid lines will be MUCH more subtle than what we're seeing here. Looking forward to this gorgeous model very much.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The running lights issue was an error by the model builder; all he got was the parts, no instructions. The correct size lights are included, he just used the ones that were intended for the underside of the saucer.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Captain April said:


> The running lights issue was an error by the model builder; all he got was the parts, no instructions. The correct size lights are included, he just used the ones that were intended for the underside of the saucer.


...and the profiles of the teardrop-shaped section match the profiles that were lofted from the 11-footer. Its sides are slanted, not vertical. 

Gary


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Gary K said:


> ...and the profiles of the teardrop-shaped section match the profiles that were lofted from the 11-footer. Its sides are slanted, not vertical.
> 
> Gary


Good enough for me!:thumbsup:


----------

